# mal wieder ati...

## ratamohata

Hallo!

Es tut mir auch leid, dass ich schon wieder einen ATI-Thread aufmache, aber ic habe wirklich die letzten 24 Stunden damit zugebracht, ati-karte nach ca. 5 verschiedenen anleitungen zu konfigurieren. Ziel ist es 3d anzubekommen und wenn möglich tvtime zum laufen zu bringen...

Start von glxgears bringt folgendes:

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"

start von Tvtime: 

xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.

*** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card

*** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then

*** this capability is only available with their binary drivers.

*** For some ATI cards, this feature may be found in the experimental

*** GATOS drivers: http://gatos.souceforge.net/

*** If unsure, please check with your distribution to see if your

*** X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces.

Beim Komplieren des ATI-Treibers wird geschaut, ob im kernel dri aktiv ist. > disabled

die module werden beim booten geladen; ohne fehlermeldung.

Zum System: Ati x700 pro, amd 64 auf nforce4 kernel: linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r7, xorg 6.8.2-r1.

Im kernel sieht es so aus: 

    [*] Enable loadable module support     

   [*]   Module unloading 

[ *] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

[ ] IOMMU support  

Grafiksupport: [ ] Support for frame buffer devices   

Characterdevices: <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

 <M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

  < >   Intel i865 chipset support                                                                      

  < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  

der inhalt der /etc/module.autoload/kernel-2.6

agpgart

amd64-agp

radeon

fglrx

kernel und ati-driver sind dann installiert worden. Das ATI-Eigene configtool wurde ausgeführt und diese internalagppart wurde sowohl mit on und off getestet. > nix gebracht. Auch opengl-update ati brachte keine verbesserung

In einem Tutorial war die rede davon, dass man nach agpart das nvidia-modul laden müsse,- das existiert bei mir aber nicht im kernel und auch eine unterstützung für PCIe kann ich unter Bus options (PCI etc.)  nirgens finden. 

Und nun? Danke! Viele Grüße!

RM

----------

## firefly

wiso lädst du die module radeon und fglrx ???

nur eins von beiden brauchst du.

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

das modul radeon habe ich schon rausgeschmissen,- sorry...

----------

## firefly

PCI-express ist bei mir unter  *Quote:*   

> Bus options

  zu finden.

ich hab kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6.

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

meine busoptionen:

 [*] PCI support                                            │ │

  │ │          [*]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access             │ │

  │ │          [*] Unordered IO mapping access                            │ │

  │ │          [*] Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)            │ │

  │ │          [ ] Legacy /proc/pci interface                             │ │

  │ │          [*] PCI device name database                               │ │

  │ │              PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->                  │ │

  │ │              PCI Hotplug Support  --->  

THX

----------

## firefly

gibt es bei dir unter bus-options eine option PCI-Accessmode (oder so ähnlich )??

wenn ja stell das mal auf any

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

Das zwei weiter oben sind meine gesamten Busoptionen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, das es daran liegt weil ja die karte funktioniert... (bis auf das 3d und tvtime)

----------

## firefly

könntest du deine xorg.conf posten??

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

als ergänzung: meine Xorg.conf

und weiter unten den log. Im log steht, dass dri nicht geldaen werden konnte, nur verstehe ich den Inhalt nicht...

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

-_______________----------

----------

## firefly

wie es scheint hast du composite aktive

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *
> ...

 

deaktivier es, denn die ati treiber unterstützen noch keine 3d-beschleunigung bei aktiven composite

desweitern könntest du folgendes testen:

ändere folgendes:

```
 SubSection "extmod"

# Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection
```

in 

```
 SubSection "extmod"

 Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

hm? wo habe ich denn composite aktiv? das ist doch dieses transparenzzeug? wie stell`ich das denn ab?

----------

## firefly

aus deinem teilauszug aus der config kann ich das nicht ersehen. und ja das composite hat was mit der transparents zu tun

Aber such mal nach folgendem:

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

wenn du das nicht findest, füge es ein und ersetze das "Enable" durch "Disable".

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

Hast recht, scheint tatsächlich an der Compos. zu liegen!

Das Problem ist nur: ich habe sie nicht aktiviert! Die Zeilen Option... gibt es nicht und es bringt keinen effekt, wenn ich die zutrage und disable. Starte ich kde mit transparenz und schatten, versucht er sich daran, etwas darzustellen aber,- das ist ziemlich fürn ar..sch.. extrem fehlerhaft (quasi alles durchsichtig)

kann ich dieses compos. noch wo anders austellen? vielleicht eine spezielle ati-einstellung?

Ich danke für deine Geduld!

----------

## firefly

nein composite ist eine xorg-x11 extension

und ich hab dir gepostet wie man es deaktivieren kann.

hast du auch meine 2. vorschlag schon ausprobiert ??(das mit xfree86-dga)

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

das dga habe ich geändert und da es in meiner x.org keinen eintrag bezüglich composite gab, habe ich folgendes hinzugefügt:

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Disable"

 EndSection

wird aber noch geladen  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

füge folgendes unter die zeile mit Composite:

```
Option "RENDER" "Disable"
```

Dann sollte das ganze wirklich deaktiviert sein.

Nur komisch ist das schon, die composite extension sollte normalerweise deaktivert sein(so steht es auch in der doku für diese extension).

Ich hab nen Rechner mit ner 9800Pro und habe ich keine probleme damit, ohne explizietes deaktivieren der extension

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

"..müsste dann ganz sicher deaktiviert sein.."

Nun -nein- 

Das xlog gibt mir stets Composite extension enabled, disabling direct und beim Einschalten der Transparenz unter kde gibt er mir beim Starten auch keine Fehlermeldung aus,- nur das sieht dann ganz und gar grauenvoll aus: es gibt keine Transparenz,- nur" unsichbarkeit". eskönnte fast sein, dass dieses composite nicht an ist, sondern er es nur denkt... 

Viele Grüße

RM

**Nachtrag** Compoiste ist definitv an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grummel...

----------

## firefly

kann es sein das du auserhalb von /etc/X11 noch andere xorg.conf dateien hast ??

denn jetzt ist mir im sinn gekommen nachzuschauen welche config-file der server verwendet.

laut der log von xorg verwendet der x-server folgende config: //xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
> ...

 

gruß

firefly

----------

## ratamohata

hm, hast recht! Das ist es gewesen. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was da eigentlich zu gefüht  hat, dass es diese Datei verwendet hat, aber jetzt geht es... 

Danke!

Viele Grüße

RM

----------

## firefly

kann es sein das sich die datei im selb en verzeichniss befunden hat, in dem du startx ausgeführt hast ??(wenn du per startx den xserver startest)

gruß

firefly

----------

